
A Simple Sticker Tricked Neural Networks into Classifying Anything as a Toaster - ryan_j_naughton
https://gizmodo.com/this-simple-sticker-can-trick-neural-networks-into-thin-1821735479
======
gcb0
wonder how will be the market for 0-day stickers when every state follow china
with facial recognition everywhere.

